# Non emerge più! [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ecco in sequenza i casini che ho combinato questa volta sul mio portatile ASUS con processore AMD64:

Ho aggiornato gcc seguendo la guida...Dando 

```
emerge -uav gcc
```

ha cercato di reinstallarmi anche le glibc, ma la compilazione falliva...

Sono riuscito a portarla a termine usando la flag USE profile.

Poi ho dato

```
emerge -euND system
```

ed è successo il finimondo: emerge non funzionava più.

Allora ho seguito quest'altra guida per ripristinarlo.

Dopo emerge funzionava di nuovo.

Allora faccio un'altro emerge system e:

```
candasus canduc # emerge -euND system

Calculating system dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 119) sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 to /

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.3.19.patch.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.3.19.patch.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/work

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.3.19.patch.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/work

 * Applying portage-2.1.3.19.patch ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Setting portage.VERSION to 2.1.3.19 ...

libsandbox:  Can't resolve getcwd: (null)

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_unpack

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  817:  Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_unpack

 *   portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild, line   79:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      sed -i "s/^VERSION=.*/VERSION=\"${PVR}\"/" pym/portage.py || \

 *              die "Failed to patch portage.VERSION"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to patch portage.VERSION

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_unpack

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  817:  Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_unpack

 *   portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild, line   79:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      sed -i "s/^VERSION=.*/VERSION=\"${PVR}\"/" pym/portage.py || \

 *              die "Failed to patch portage.VERSION"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to patch portage.VERSION

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/temp/build.log'.

 * 

candasus canduc #
```

Che cavolo succede?

Perchè seguendo le guide non và mai una mazza?  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## koma

prova a usare -sandbox nelle features

----------

## canduc17

```
candasus canduc # emerge --info | grep FEATURES

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"
```

E dopo aver aggiunto

```
FEATURES="-sandbox"
```

a /etc/make.conf ottengo:

```
candasus canduc # emerge --info | grep FEATURES

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"
```

Però purtroppo:

```
candasus canduc # emerge -euND system

Calculating system dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 119) sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 to /

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.3.19.patch.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.3.19.patch.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/work

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.3.19.patch.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/work

 * Applying portage-2.1.3.19.patch ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Setting portage.VERSION to 2.1.3.19 ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/work/portage-2.1.3.16 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

>>> Install portage-2.1.3.19 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image/ category sys-apps

patching file make.conf

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 141: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 153: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 153: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 153: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 170: dodir: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/bin/ebuild': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/bin/emerge': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/bin/portageq': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/bin/repoman': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/bin/tbz2tool': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/bin/xpak': No such file or directory

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 175: dodir: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/archive-conf': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/dispatch-conf': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/emaint': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/emerge-webrsync': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/env-update': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/etc-update': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/fixpackages': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/quickpkg': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/regenworld': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/update-env': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/update-etc': No such file or directory

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 192: dodir: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 421: dodir: command not found

touch: cannot touch `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//etc/portage/.keep_sys-apps_portage-0': No such file or directory

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_install

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1138:  Called qa_call 'src_install'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_install

 *   portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild, line  193:  Called keepdir '/etc/portage'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  431:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      touch "${D}${x}/.keep_${CATEGORY}_${PN}-${SLOT}" || \

 *                              die "Failed to create .keep in ${D}${x}"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to create .keep in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//etc/portage

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_install

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1138:  Called qa_call 'src_install'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_install

 *   portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild, line  193:  Called keepdir '/etc/portage'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  431:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      touch "${D}${x}/.keep_${CATEGORY}_${PN}-${SLOT}" || \

 *                              die "Failed to create .keep in ${D}${x}"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to create .keep in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//etc/portage

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

## Scen

Probabilmente Portage è andato a $donne_di_facili_costumi.

Prova a seguire la guida Riparare manualmente installazioni di portage non funzionanti.

----------

## canduc17

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Prova a seguire la guida Riparare manualmente installazioni di portage non funzionanti.

 

L'ho già fatto, l'ho scritto sopra...

----------

## Scen

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Prova a seguire la guida Riparare manualmente installazioni di portage non funzionanti. 
> 
> L'ho già fatto, l'ho scritto sopra...

 

Ops  :Embarassed:  , mi era sfuggito!

Comunque scrivi

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora ho seguito quest'altra guida per ripristinarlo.
> 
> Dopo emerge funzionava di nuovo. 
> ...

 

Quindi il ripristino funziona. Però poi c'è qualcosa che rompe nuovamente l'installazione, in base a quanto scrivi.

Leggo inoltre che hai aggiornato GCC: ti dico per esperienza che NON E' ASSOLUTAMENTE NECESSARIO ricompilare tutto system e tutto world, basta seguire i comandi del Codice 2.1.

----------

## canduc17

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Leggo inoltre che hai aggiornato GCC: ti dico per esperienza che NON E' ASSOLUTAMENTE NECESSARIO ricompilare tutto system e tutto world, basta seguire i comandi del Codice 2.1.

 Sì, ok...tornando indietro non lo rifarei neanche se mi pagassero...Ma mi sembrava necessario, visto che c'erano un sacco di aggiornamenti...

Il fatto è che adesso non riesco più ad installare una mazza...

----------

## Scen

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che adesso non riesco più ad installare una mazza...

 

Torniamo all'inizio: ripristinato Portage, riesci ad emergere qualche semplice pacchetto?

L'aggiornamento di GCC l'hai fatto, seguendo i comandi che ti ho evidenziato precedentemente?

----------

## canduc17

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Torniamo all'inizio: ripristinato Portage, riesci ad emergere qualche semplice pacchetto?

 Sì...tipo ho riemerso libtool e sandbox per provare e funzia. *Scen wrote:*   

> L'aggiornamento di GCC l'hai fatto, seguendo i comandi che ti ho evidenziato precedentemente?

 Sì, ma l'avevo già fatto prima di aprire il topic...devo rifarlo?!

----------

## Scen

[quote="canduc17"] *Scen wrote:*   

> tipo ho riemerso libtool e sandbox per provare e funzia

 

Ok: portage riesce ad auto-reinstallarsi? Ovvero

```

emerge portage

```

va a buon fine?

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Scen wrote:*   L'aggiornamento di GCC l'hai fatto, seguendo i comandi che ti ho evidenziato precedentemente? Sì, ma l'avevo già fatto prima di aprire il topic...devo rifarlo?!

 

No, non è necessario. Controlla che la versione di GCC che stai utilizzando sia quella corretta (tramite gcc-config -l), dopodichè dovresti essere apposto.

Ripeto, non "intestardirti" a riemerge il metapacchetto system, prosegui con un bel

```

emerge -aDuv world

```

e sei apposto.

----------

## canduc17

 *Scen wrote:*   

> portage riesce ad auto-reinstallarsi?

 No:

```
candasus canduc # emerge -v portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 to /

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.3.19.patch.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.3.19.patch.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/work

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.3.19.patch.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/work

 * Applying portage-2.1.3.19.patch ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Setting portage.VERSION to 2.1.3.19 ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/work/portage-2.1.3.16 ...

libsandbox:  Can't resolve access: (null)

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild, line   92:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      $(tc-getCC) ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -o tbz2tool tbz2tool.c || \

 *              die "Failed to build tbz2tool"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to build tbz2tool

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/temp/build.log'.
```

Che poi era il primo pacchetto che tentava di installare dando emerge system

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Controlla che la versione di GCC che stai utilizzando sia quella corretta

 Qui mi sembra vada bene:

```
candasus canduc # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

candasus canduc #
```

 *Scen wrote:*   

> non "intestardirti" a riemerge il metapacchetto system

 Ok *Scen wrote:*   

> ...prosegui con un bel
> 
> ```
> emerge -aDuv world
> ```
> ...

 Lo farei veramente volentieri, se funzionasse

```
candasus canduc # emerge -Duv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 [1.95.8] USE="(-test%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4-r1 [1.0.3-r6] USE="-static (-build%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22 [0.20] USE="-hardened" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.16 [0.1.15] USE="-caps" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2007j [2007c] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1 [2.6-r5] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-7.7 [6.6] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10 [2.86-r6] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.4  USE="unicode -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20070202 [20060512] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6] USE="(-n32)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-416 [394] USE="unicode" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7 [5.1_p4] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.10 [1.4.7] USE="nls -examples%" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3 [1.6d] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3 [2.5.33-r2] USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.6 [2.0.2] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.11 [4.3.2-r1] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 [2.5.1-r8] USE="nls pcre%* -static (-build%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 [1.60-r12] USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12 [1.3.5-r10] USE="nls -pic -static (-build%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 [1.12-r8] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5 [3.1.5-r2] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.19 [1.16-r2] USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 [1.9-r3] 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-it-2.65  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6  USE="readline -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.3 [1.39] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.75 [2.42] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.3 [1.39] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.3 [1.39] USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13-r2 [2.12r-r5] USE="crypt nls -old-linux% (-selinux) (-old-crypt%) (-perl%*) (-static%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4 [5.8.8-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1 [2.61] USE="-emacs" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.39 [2.4.32] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2 [22.2] USE="X* ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.45 [2.2.39-r1] USE="nls (-nfs)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1 [6.4] USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -xattr%" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r5 [2.6.9-r1] USE="acl ipv6 -static -xinetd" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g [0.9.8d] USE="(sse2) zlib -bindist -emacs -gmp% -kerberos% -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 [20061027.2] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10 [2.8.9-r1] USE="nls python" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.21-r1 [4.20-r1] USE="python" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0 [0.78-r5] USE="cracklib%* nls%* -audit% (-selinux) -test% -vim-syntax% (-berkdb%*) (-nis%) (-pam_chroot%) (-pam_console%) (-pam_timestamp%) (-pwdb%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1 [4.0.18.1] USE="cracklib nls pam -nousuid (-selinux) -skey" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2 [1.2.2.1] USE="pam%* -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static (-netboot%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1 [4.5_p1-r1] USE="X* pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4 [3.2.2-r2] USE="-old-linux% (-no-old-linux%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.25 [2.15-r1] USE="-static (-build%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/mktemp-1.5  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.10-r5 [1.12.9] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static (-ldap%)" 0 kB 

Total: 53 packages (48 upgrades, 4 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 53) dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 to /

 * expat-2.0.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking expat-2.0.1.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking expat-2.0.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.0.1/work

 * Running elibtoolize in: expat-2.0.1/conftools

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.0.1/work/expat-2.0.1 ...

 * econf: updating expat-2.0.1/conftools/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating expat-2.0.1/conftools/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

libsandbox:  Can't resolve getcwd: (null)

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... libsandbox:  Can't resolve getcwd: (null)

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

libsandbox:  Can't resolve getcwd: (null)

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f95... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fort... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf95... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ifc... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-efc... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf95... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-lf95... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... libsandbox:  Can't resolve access: (null)

GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... 

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag  works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... unsupported

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... libsandbox:  Can't resolve getcwd: (null)

yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... (cached) none needed

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -fexceptions... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for size_t... no

checking for memmove... yes

checking for bcopy... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... no

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

configure: WARNING: fcntl.h: present but cannot be compiled

configure: WARNING: fcntl.h:     check for missing prerequisite headers?

configure: WARNING: fcntl.h: see the Autoconf documentation

configure: WARNING: fcntl.h:     section "Present But Cannot Be Compiled"

configure: WARNING: fcntl.h: proceeding with the preprocessor's result

configure: WARNING: fcntl.h: in the future, the compiler will take precedence

configure: WARNING:     ## -------------------------------------- ##

configure: WARNING:     ## Report this to expat-bugs@libexpat.org ##

configure: WARNING:     ## -------------------------------------- ##

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for off_t... no

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for getpagesize... no

checking for working mmap... no

checking for an ANSI C99-conforming __func__... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating expat_config.h

/bin/sh ./libtool --silent --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I./lib -I. -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -fexceptions  -DHAVE_EXPAT_CONFIG_H -o lib/xmlparse.lo -c lib/xmlparse.c

/bin/sh ./libtool --silent --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I./lib -I. -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -fexceptions  -DHAVE_EXPAT_CONFIG_H -o lib/xmltok.lo -c lib/xmltok.c

In file included from /usr/include/sys/types.h:8,

                 from /usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/stdlib.h:438,

                 from /usr/include/stdlib.h:8,

                 from lib/expat.h:17,

                 from lib/xmlparse.c:24:

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/sys/types.h:88: error: two or more data types in declaration specifiers

lib/xmlparse.c: In function 'parserCreate':

lib/xmlparse.c:722: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

make: *** [lib/xmlparse.lo] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line  711:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.0.1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-libs/expat-2.0.1:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line  711:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.0.1/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

## Alakhai

 *Quote:*   

> libsandbox:  Can't resolve access: (null) 

 

questo è l'errore che ti impalla, hai provato a emergiare portage senza sandbox?

anteponi al comando emerge FEATURES="-sandbox"

----------

## canduc17

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> hai provato a emergiare portage senza sandbox? 

 Sì, l'ho fatto sopra, come suggeritomi da koma.

L'output è questo:

```
candasus canduc # FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -v portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 to /

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.3.19.patch.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.3.19.patch.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/work

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.3.19.patch.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/work

 * Applying portage-2.1.3.19.patch ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Setting portage.VERSION to 2.1.3.19 ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/work/portage-2.1.3.16 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

>>> Install portage-2.1.3.19 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image/ category sys-apps

patching file make.conf

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 141: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 153: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 153: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 153: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 170: dodir: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/bin/ebuild': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/bin/emerge': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/bin/portageq': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/bin/repoman': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/bin/tbz2tool': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/bin/xpak': No such file or directory

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 175: dodir: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/archive-conf': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/dispatch-conf': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/emaint': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/emerge-webrsync': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/env-update': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/etc-update': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/fixpackages': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/quickpkg': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/regenworld': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/update-env': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dosym: line 12: dodir: command not found

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//usr/sbin/update-etc': No such file or directory

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild: line 192: dodir: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 421: dodir: command not found

touch: cannot touch `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//etc/portage/.keep_sys-apps_portage-0': No such file or directory

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_install

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1138:  Called qa_call 'src_install'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_install

 *   portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild, line  193:  Called keepdir '/etc/portage'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  431:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      touch "${D}${x}/.keep_${CATEGORY}_${PN}-${SLOT}" || \

 *                              die "Failed to create .keep in ${D}${x}"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to create .keep in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//etc/portage

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_install

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1138:  Called qa_call 'src_install'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_install

 *   portage-2.1.3.19.ebuild, line  193:  Called keepdir '/etc/portage'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  431:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      touch "${D}${x}/.keep_${CATEGORY}_${PN}-${SLOT}" || \

 *                              die "Failed to create .keep in ${D}${x}"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to create .keep in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/image//etc/portage

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

## djinnZ

forse è il caso di fare un update manuale da pacchetto binario ma non so se suggerirti o meno una soluzione così estrema (e non del tutto pulita oltre che difficile).

----------

## canduc17

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> forse è il caso di fare un update manuale da pacchetto binario ma non so se suggerirti o meno una soluzione così estrema (e non del tutto pulita oltre che difficile).

 Suggerisci, suggerisci che c'ho preso gusto a sputtanare il sistema.

Da notare: ho finito di emergere gnome ieri alle 16...poi ho avuto la malsana idea di aggiornare gcc e rendere tutto il più aggiornato possibile.

Bene: NON FATELO MAI!

A meno che non vogliate battere il record di vita minimo di sistemi appena emersi.

Allora...da dove comincio?

----------

## cloc3

nell'ultima puntata manca il comando dodir.

è un file (bash - di caratteri) del pacchetto portage.

prova a sistemarlo manualmente.

e magari, controlla e/o ripeti il ripristino di portage.

----------

## canduc17

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ...manca il comando dodir...prova a sistemarlo manualmente. 

 

Ok, dall'interno del pacchetto ho dato

```
candasus bin # cp -v dodir /usr/lib64/portage/bin/   

`dodir' -> `/usr/lib64/portage/bin/dodir'
```

e dopo la compilazione di portage è andata a buon fine...non ho capito perchè ma sembrava mancare solo quello.

Alla fine della compilazione, portage mi ha dato un Warning, anche se non credo sia fondamentale:

```
 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). Add "collision-protect" to FEATURES in

 * make.conf if you would like the merge to abort in cases like this. You

 * can use a command such as `portageq owners / <filename>` to identify

 * the installed package that owns a file. If portageq reports that only

 * one package owns a file then do NOT file a bug report. A bug report is

 * only useful if it identifies at least two or more packages that are

 * known to install the same file(s). If a collision occurs and you can

 * not explain where the file came from then you should simply ignore the

 * collision since there is not enough information to determine if a real

 * problem exists. Please do NOT file a bug report at

 * http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which two packages

 * install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /usr/lib64/portage/bin/dodir
```

Ora sono riuscito a lanciare

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -vuNDe system
```

Ho dovuto usare FEATURE="-sandbox" se no non reinstallava il primo pacchetto (ancora portage...).

Strano perchè prima avevo dato un semplice emerge portage...adesso sta compilando: vediamo se arriva fino in fondo.

----------

## canduc17

Sono basito: è arrivato fino in fondo senza fare una sola storia...  :Shocked: 

Bene. Alla fine di questa super compilazione, portage mi ha dato un po' di messaggi:

```
 Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19:

 * 

 * FEATURES="userfetch" is now enabled by default. Depending on your ${DISTDIR}

 * permissions, this may result in Permission Denied errors. If you would like

 * to fetch with superuser privileges, add FEATURES="-userfetch" to make.conf.

 * 

 * The world file now supports slot atoms such as 'sys-devel/gcc:3.4'. In some

 * cases, emerge --depclean may remove slots that it would not have removed

 * in the past. The emerge --noreplace command can be used to add an atom to

 * the world file and prevent matching packages from being removed.  A slot

 * atom will be recorded in the world file for any atom that is precise enough

 * to identify a specific slot.

 * 

 * For help with using portage please consult the Gentoo Handbook

 * at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-libs/expat-2.0.1:

 * Please note that the soname of the library changed!

 * If you are upgrading from a previous version you need

 * to fix dynamic linking inconsistencies by executing:

 * revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0

 * Messages for package sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2:

 * If configure fails with a 'cannot run C compiled programs' error, try this:

 * FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox

 * Messages for package sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1:

 * Sorry, but binutils does not support the LINGUAs: it

 * Messages for package net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r5:

 * The rsyncd.conf file has been moved for you to /etc/rsyncd.conf

 * Please make sure you do NOT disable the rsync server running

 * in a chroot.  Please check /etc/rsyncd.conf and make sure

 * it says: use chroot = yes

 * Messages for package sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1:

 * Make sure you run 'hash -r' in your active shells.

 * Messages for package app-editors/nano-2.0.6:

 * More helpful info about nano, visit the GDP page:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nano-basics-guide.xml

 * Messages for package sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3:

 * You have multiple makewhatis cron files installed.

 * You might want to delete all but one of these:

 * //etc/cron.daily/makewhatis //etc/cron.weekly/makewhatis

 * Messages for package sys-libs/com_err-1.40.3:

 * PLEASE PLEASE take note of this

 * Please make *sure* to run revdep-rebuild now

 * Certain things on your system may have linked against a

 * different version of com_err -- those things need to be

 * recompiled.  Sorry for the inconvenience

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6:

 * 

 * If you have just upgraded from an older version of python you

 * will need to run:

 * 

 * /usr/sbin/python-updater

 * 

 * This will automatically rebuild all the python dependent modules

 * to run with python-2.4.

 * 

 * Your original Python is still installed and can be accessed via

 * /usr/bin/python2.x.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1:

 * Running 'grpck' returned errors.  Please run it by hand, and then

 * run 'grpconv' afterwards!

 * Messages for package sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2:

 * Could not locate user configfile, so we will save a default one

 * Your configuration for sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2 has been saved in 

 * /etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2 for your editing pleasure.

 * You can edit these files by hand and remerge this package with

 * USE=savedconfig to customise the configuration.

 * You can rename this file/directory to one of the following for

 * its configuration to apply to multiple versions:

 * ${PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT}/etc/portage/savedconfig/

 * [${CTARGET}|${CHOST}|""]/${CATEGORY}/[${PF}|${P}|${PN}]

 * Messages for package net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1:

 * Remember to merge your config files in /etc/ssh/ and then

 * restart sshd: '/etc/init.d/sshd restart'.

 * Please be aware users need a valid shell in /etc/passwd

 * in order to be allowed to login.

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2:

 * If you have issues with packages unable to locate libstdc++.la,

 * then try running 'fix_libtool_files.sh' on the old gcc versions.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 147 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 34 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.
```

Ho seguito tutti i consigli, dato due volte revdep-rebuild, fatto etc-update ed ora mi sembra sia tutto a posto.

Ho provato a dare un

```
emerge -euNpvD world
```

ma mi ripropone di reinstallare tutto il sistema...non ci sono nè pacchetti nuovi nè upgrades da fare.

Per questo io lascerei stare, anche se la guida di aggiornamento di gcc dice di dare anche quel comando.

Voi che ne dite?

E soprattutto: qualcuno mi spiega che differenza c'è tra un

```
emerge -vueND system
```

e un

```
emerge -vueND world
```

?

Nella documentazione che ho letto per risolvere questo malippo, non è spiegato...

Grazie a tutti come sempre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato a dare un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --emptytree (-e)
> 
>               Reinstalls all world packages and their dependencies to the current USE specifications while differing from the installed  set  of  packages  as
> ...

 

bene. oggi è il secondo caso disperato risolto.

temo che serva un aggiornamento del system manager.. sarà mica che ti propone di reinstallare il sistema perché hai chiamato il comando che reinstalla il sistema?

su,su. vai a nanna, che sei stanco  :Smile: .

----------

## canduc17

Ok.

Visto che adesso sono riposato, mi potete dire che cambia se tolgo il flag -e?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ok.
> 
> Visto che adesso sono riposato, mi potete dire che cambia se tolgo il flag -e?

 

Mi pare che la flag -e ricompili tutti i pacchetti installati sul sistema e non solo quelli da aggiornare, viene di solito usata per ricompilare un sistema dopo ad es. un aggiornamento importante per evitare problemi di incongruenza dovute alla compilazione dei pacchetti e del kernel  con un diverso compilatore o cambi di CFLAGS etc.

----------

## Scen

Serve per "ingannare" Portage e fargli credere che non ci sia NESSUN pacchetto installato, ragione per cui emerge vorrà reinstallarli TUTTI, comprese dipendenze e pacchetti di sistema.

----------

## canduc17

Non ci capiamo: scusate se insisto ma voglio dissipare i miei dubbi.

Che differenza c'è tra

emerge world

ed

emerge system

?

Gli oggetti della domanda sono world e system, non le loro flag.

----------

## Scen

Pardon, il post di Tigerwalk mi aveva fuorviato  :Embarassed:  .

world: tutti i pacchetti installati volontariamente (ovvero tramite un emerge <pacchetto>), il cui elenco lo trovi nel file /var/lib/portage/world

system: è un metapacchetto, il cui contenuto è specificato nel profilo che stai utilizzando, ed include tutti i pacchetti "di sistema", ovvero quelli che devono essere necessariamente installati, pena un malfunzionamento del sistema stesso.

Ovviamente system è incluso in world, in quanto uno stage3 di Gentoo include già tutti i pacchetti di system.

----------

## Onip

'world' considera come pacchetti da esaminare (ad esempio per un aggiornamento ) quelli contenuti in /var/lib/portage/world che, se gentoo è stata mantenuta correttamente, corrispondono ai pacchetti che tu hai esplicitamente scelto di installare. Quindi, ad esempio, se emergi gimp allora gimp andrà in world ma gtk+ (che è una dipendenza) no. Inoltre (credo) è considerato fare parte del world anche il 'meta-pacchetto' system.

'system' sono i pacchetti "base" del sistema che servono per un corretto funzionamento di gentoo, es python, portage, gcc... E' deciso dai developers.

----------

## canduc17

Oh, adesso sì che è chiaro!  :Very Happy: 

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ovviamente system è incluso in world, in quanto uno stage3 di Gentoo include già tutti i pacchetti di system.

 Ecco perchè dicevi di non intestardirmi con emerge system e di dare solo emerge world...

Ragazzi, grazie mille!

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ok.
> 
> Visto che adesso sono riposato, mi potete dire che cambia se tolgo il flag -e?

 

scusa ma dalla tua domanda mi era parso di capire che volevi sapere qualcosa circa la flag -e

----------

